# Cuil - an alternative search engine



## Taliesen (28 Jul 2008)

_Note - I have changed the title of this thread as the original title is being used by the company as an advertising slogan.  Taliesen has been asked if he is connected to Cuil and has not responded - 
Brendan
Administrator_

Try Cuil.com as a substitute search engine. I just read about it on BBC News

It seems very good, I found exactly what I was looking for (website url forgotten but details remembered) very quickly. Google returned far too many 50% matches etc....


----------



## dem_syhp (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

hmm....I tried searching for someone I know is out there with inverted comments - nothing

I tried it without them - worked - but took way longer than google. 
- But that brought up all the common sites I didn't want, so added in more words that work with google to bring me to the correct site - got nothing. 

So in my 30 seconds of using it - couldn't get near what I wanted (even though I knew exactly what it was I was looking for)

They've a bit of work in my opinion to get there. 
- Can search say irish sites only
- doesn't have the same operator commands of other (not just google) sites, e.g. using parentheses, +, -, etc...
- very slow when compared to running the same search simultaneously on google 

Pity - I was excited about this!


----------



## FredBloggs (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

Same here.  did a search on Google and found the person I wanted within seconds.  Couldn't on Cuil.  Nice presentation page but not the info I wanted.  I'll be sticking with Google


----------



## Taliesen (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

It's new, give it a chance. You cannot expect it to be good immediately on every search, but I'll be using it as much as possible.
I previously used Snap, clusty etc also. None were fantastic but I'd like to see a little bit of diversity amongst search engines.


----------



## kramer2006 (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



Taliesen said:


> It's new, give it a chance.



Are you affiliated to this search engine? Seems so to me ...


----------



## MrMan (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



kramer2006 said:


> Are you affiliated to this search engine? Seems so to me ...



Why?


----------



## Taliesen (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



kramer2006 said:


> Are you affiliated to this search engine? Seems so to me ...



As MrMan rightly asked....why ? Can you not read the first line of my original post ?



Taliesen said:


> I just read about it on BBC News



Obviously my plug/defence of the 'little guy' equates to a vested interest


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



MrMan said:


> Why?


Whatever about affiliations the thread title is obviously nonsense!


> *Google is dead. Long live Cuil*


----------



## rmelly (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

I've tried it a few times, initially (and as reported on some Tech sites), it was redirecting to following page: [broken link removed] but it seems to be accessible now but slow.

I just a few random searches that found no results and that I know should return loads of hits. I'll probably give it a chance over the next few weeks and if it improves will start to phase out google - something I've been meaning to do but never got around to.

One other one that I noticed is inconsistent results. I searched for "the dark knight" (with quotes) and it found nothing, did the EXACT same search a minute later and it found 200k results.


----------



## Taliesen (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



ClubMan said:


> Whatever about affiliations the thread title is obviously nonsense!



Perhaps, but it caught your attention


----------



## aircobra19 (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

5 mins of playing with it and I'm not impressed. It won't be replacing google for me any time soon.


----------



## addob (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

Gave it a try, don't like it and like others the result I wanted didn't appear. Will be giving it a miss.


----------



## car (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



Taliesen said:


> Try Cuil.com as a substitute search engine. I just read about it on BBC News
> 
> It seems very good, I found exactly what I was looking for (website url forgotten but details remembered) very quickly. Google returned far too many 50% matches etc....



I tried 3 searches, no returns without quotes and when I used quotes it brought back hits that I hadnt searched for.      

No advanced searches, no site specific searches, no site translation,  no site exclusion wordlist.   So with other users experiences as well, I for one dont think its very good at all.


----------



## jhegarty (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

Slashdot report on it here : http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/28/068211


----------



## Bren Sheehan (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

I tried it, very very slow. New or not, it shouldnt be on BBC if it cant offer a decent range of sites and most importantly quickly.. if it doesn't improve it will have no chance of competing with google


----------



## FredBloggs (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



kramer2006 said:


> Are you affiliated to this search engine? Seems so to me ...


 
My thoughts too....but if the Op says he isn't we have to take his word.


----------



## kramer2006 (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



Taliesen said:


> As MrMan rightly asked....why ? Can you not read the first line of my original post ?
> 
> Obviously my plug/defence of the 'little guy' equates to a vested interest




Because you have a low post count, you plug a little known search-engine, then you go on the defensive when people criticise it. Apologies for the obvious offence I've caused with asking this rather harmless question. Fight the power dude.


----------



## kramer2006 (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



Taliesen said:


> Try Cuil.com as a substitute search engine. I just read about it on BBC News
> 
> It seems very good, I found exactly what I was looking for (website url forgotten but details remembered) very quickly. Google returned far too many 50% matches etc....



oh ... and since you ask, I think the site is rubbish. I can't see it being a google-killer any time soon.


----------



## FredBloggs (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

Kramer are you insinuating that someone would join Askaboutmoney, post a few aimless posts for a few weeks, then plug something when they've ten or twenty posts under their belts?  I can't believe anyone would be so devious


----------



## jhegarty (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

of course ...


I have spent 3 years and 981 posts just building up a profile so I can go pimping my pyramid scheme website


----------



## rmelly (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



jhegarty said:


> of course ...
> 
> 
> I have spent 3 years and 981 posts just building up a profile so I can go pimping my pyramid scheme website


 
That's the sort of dedication I like to see. Now ban him, Mods.


----------



## FredBloggs (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

Not uintil he's told us all about his pyramid scheme and we've given him truckloads of money because we trust him


----------



## DavyJones (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



jhegarty said:


> of course ...
> 
> 
> I have spent 3 years and 981 posts just building up a profile so I can go pimping my pyramid scheme website



Cool, hear those things are a real money spinner. A friend of a friend made loads of money on one. Where do I sign up?


----------



## serotoninsid (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

I think the plug on bbc news may have been the worst thing to happen to them - as clearly, they don't have the backend resources in place to deal with whatever level of searching they're processing (my first search was slow...my second one looks like it will never arrive..).

Even if they got that sorted, I really don't like the format.


----------



## fredg (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

just as a matter of interest,
whats the problem with google?
why are posters saying theve been meaning to 
switch etc..
is'nt it doin what its asked?
im no computer buff i have to say though.
F


----------



## colm (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

Just got this from cuil.com

*Sorry, an error occurred.*

Please try your search again. If the problem persists, please be assured that our team is working quickly to resolve the issue.

Biggest search engine in the world indeed!!!


----------



## Guest124 (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

Servers cant cope - pathetic!


----------



## GeneralZod (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

On behalf of 99.99939% of the world's population. 

How is the name supposed to be pronounced?

Elementary mistake.


----------



## rmelly (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



GeneralZod said:


> On behalf of 99.99939% of the world's population.
> 
> How is the name supposed to be pronounced?


 
Cool



> Elementary mistake


 
It's supposed to be 'quirky'...


----------



## Goll (28 Jul 2008)

*Stupid name as well*

From their FAQ:
"_Tom Costello, our founder and CEO, comes from Ireland, a country with a rich mythology around the quest for wisdom. Cuil is the Gaelic word for both knowledge and hazel, and features prominently in ancient legend_."

This level of ignorance does not bode well for the project. 
'Cuil' actually means 'fly' (cuil bhealtaine: Mayfly etc.). they also claim that it is pronounced 'cool'. Wrong again.
And the Irish word for hazel is 'Coll'


----------



## Satan's Bed (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

It would be good to have an alternative to google - but cuil isn't gonna cut it. Slow, poor design - generally poorly thought out!
Should have got the product right before the pr campaign. Maybe they will improve...........


S.B.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

I caught the end of an interview with Damien Mulley on Morning Ireland about it today.

It seems the best thing about it is their PR. After reading the reviews here, I won't even bother trying it. 

I have edited the title of this thread as it is the advertising slogan used by Cuil.

As FredG asked: What is wrong with Google? 

Brendan


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



GeneralZod said:


> On behalf of 99.99939% of the world's population.
> 
> How is the name supposed to be pronounced?
> 
> Elementary mistake.


 
They pronounced it "quill" on the Radio this morning. I would have said cool or coolie.


----------



## GeneralZod (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*

It doesn't seem to have an image search facility.

They launched it too early and now they've created a bad first impression.

I remember when Google was new and it blew the competition out of the water on day one.


----------



## Taliesen (29 Jul 2008)

kramer2006 said:


> Because you have a low post count, you plug a little known search-engine, then you go on the defensive when people criticise it. Apologies for the obvious offence I've caused with asking this rather harmless question. Fight the power dude.


Low post count...check.
Post link to BBC about new search engine <> promoting self-serving ideas.
Defensive ? No, I don't think so. But hey, you want to believe that I'm a sneaky PR person for a search engine who posts on here...so be it. I have no inclination to bother trying to convince you.



kramer2006 said:


> oh ... and since you ask, I think the site is rubbish. I can't see it being a google-killer any time soon.


I didn't ask.


----------



## wavejumper (29 Jul 2008)

oooh, digging themselves a nice little hole:

(not terribly safe for work, mind you)

_ Apparently according to the link provided by wavejumper cuil searches can flash up pornography. As the link shows the pornography, I have deleted it.  Brendan. Administrator_

apologies for that, there was no malice.


----------



## Trent (29 Jul 2008)

Must say I found it slow and it didn't find any relevant results for what I was looking for. Google immediately produced the website. Like most others, I won't be changing anytime soon.


----------



## JonG (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: Google is dead. Long live Cuil*



Taliesen said:


> It's new, give it a chance. You cannot expect it to be good immediately on every search, but I'll be using it as much as possible.
> I previously used Snap, clusty etc also. None were fantastic but I'd like to see a little bit of diversity amongst search engines.


 

I'd expect it to be good straight away if they want me to use Cuil rather than Google.


----------



## rmelly (29 Jul 2008)

Taliesen said:


> Low post count...check.
> Post link to BBC about new search engine <> promoting self-serving ideas.
> Defensive ? No, I don't think so. But hey, you want to believe that I'm a sneaky PR person for a search engine who posts on here...so be it. I have no inclination to bother trying to convince you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jul 2008)

BTW, CUIL in Irish also means "an angry appearance".


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jul 2008)

Tried it , don't like it, won't be going back. Google still rocks.

PS I am not affiliated to Google.


----------



## kramer2006 (29 Jul 2008)

Taliesen said:


> Try Cuil.com as a substitute search engine.





Taliesen said:


> I didn't ask.



Well, you kinda did ...

Or were you addressing your original post to people who were only going to agree with you ... ? If so, apologies for responding.



Taliesen said:


> I have no inclination to bother trying to convince you.



OP, if you can't handle someone disagreeing with you, or questioning your posts, perhaps an internet message board isn't the best social outlet for you. You *do *seem a little wound-up. I can recommend yoga, it's most invigorating.


----------



## Taliesen (29 Jul 2008)

kramer2006 said:


> Well, you kinda did ...


Actually, I didn't. It was a suggestion to try an alternative search engine. 
Nowhere did I 'ask' anyone what they thought of it.



kramer2006 said:


> Or were you addressing your original post to people who were only going to agree with you ... ? If so, apologies for responding.


Agree with me ? On what discussion ? Where did I say that ?



kramer2006 said:


> OP, if you can't handle someone disagreeing with you, or questioning your posts, perhaps an internet message board isn't the best social outlet for you. You *do *seem a little wound-up. I can recommend yoga, it's most invigorating.


Again, I fail to see the disagreement or argument, but there you go.
I'm also sorry that you feel that message boards aren't for me. Psychoanalysis of anonymous usernames must be a wonderous joy, I feel so unfulfilled


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Yawn ... moved to _LOS_.


----------



## kramer2006 (29 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yawn ... moved to _LOS_.



Got to disgree with you there, ClubMan. This is actually getting interesting. 



Taliesen said:


> Nowhere did I 'ask' anyone what they thought of it.



OP, you post a link to a new search engine. You praise it as "very good". If you don't care what the members of AAM think about this amazing new discovery, why on earth would you bother posting? Why not just keep it to yourself? Never mind yoga, a chat with a psychologist might be of use ...



Taliesen said:


> Again, I fail to see the disagreement or argument, but there you go.



The "argument" is that you appear offended that I would ask if you had any affiliation with the said website. First of all, as a member and longtime fan of AAM, I believe I am entitled to ask the question. Such questions help to maintain the quality of information and debate on this forum. I have already explained my reasons for asking if you had any affiliation with Cuil. Other posters on this thread also questioned whether you were affiliated, so it's not just me.

I really don't believe such a harmless question warrants all this posturing from yourself. I hope you sent me a PM because you are unable to post in LOS, and not because you're so hopping mad. Try not to get so excited. Peace man.


----------



## Pique318 (29 Jul 2008)

I thought 'cuil' meant 'goal' ?

From my point of view, I didn't see this as 'selling' anything, nor did I wonder about any hidden agenda a) I don't know why OP was asked, and b) I don't see what the fuss is about.
If it works better for OP/others then well and good. If it doesn't, then that's well and good too.

Incidentally, I use www.blackle.com


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Incidentally, I use www.blackle.com


 
Pique has moved to the dark side I see


----------



## DavyJones (29 Jul 2008)

kramer2006 said:


> OP, if you can't handle someone disagreeing with you, or questioning your posts, perhaps an internet message board isn't the best social outlet for you. You *do *seem a little wound-up. I can recommend yoga, it's most invigorating.



If this is a social outlet, I best get meself a life


----------



## aircobra19 (30 Jul 2008)

Ouch...


----------



## ontour (30 Jul 2008)

if you search for 'cuil' on the cuil search engine, they don't seem to be able to find themselves !

maybe finding themselves would be a good first step towards understanding, growth and prosperity for their business !


----------



## thundercat (31 Jul 2008)

I don't like the format the results come in, couldn't find what I was looking for, and they present themselves as Irish but I couldn't see anywhere to search pages from Ireland like on Google.ie, also Google offers the service as gaeilge!


----------



## miselemeas (31 Jul 2008)

Cannot compete with Google until it offers at least the same options to specify search criteria


----------



## Guest114 (31 Jul 2008)

I tried it out and I was underwhelmed. It is rubbish compared to Google. They'd want to come up with something better than this.


----------



## Upstihaggity (31 Jul 2008)

Could this thread be the reason for this today??

[broken link removed]


----------



## Howitzer (31 Jul 2008)

Upstihaggity said:


> Could this thread be the reason for this today??
> 
> [broken link removed]


You can just feel the marketing machines chugging away.

I was very underwhelmed but I can see where it's aiming. It's got a very Web2.0 feel and tries to present more of a networked set of information, however that networked approach is very hard to do elegantly and can lead to something of as mangled UI.

I'll reserve judgement till I get the opinion of some 14 year olds as to whether they found it intuitive. People with a Bebo mindset may find it ideal.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Jul 2008)

A rather damning take here.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Aug 2008)

Upstihaggity said:


> Could this thread be the reason for this today??
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Which begs the unanswered question again, is OP affiliated to Cúil (Translation: "Angry Appearance")?


----------



## rmelly (8 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Which begs the unanswered question again, is OP affiliated to Cúil (Translation: "Angry Appearance")?


 
Where are you getting the fada from? The site itself doesn't use it.


----------



## Upstihaggity (8 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> Where are you getting the fada from? The site itself doesn't use it.


 
Thats true- but according to Wiki it is an Irish word- how reliable this is I don't know-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuil
Whatever you way you spell or pronounce it- its complete rubbish!


----------

